# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Le Shérif Prend la Parole

## cassidain

Le Shérif, en prenant la parole au sujet du grand débat national, étrille les présidents français - actuel et anciens. 

*BRUNO MAGRAS : « JE SUIS ASSEZ SCEPTIQUE QUANT AU RÉSULTAT FINAL »*


par V.A
  17/01/2019

_Le Président de la Collectivité na pas prévu de mettre un cahier de doléances à disposition de la population. Sil considère que Saint-Barthélemy nest que peu concernée par le grand débat national, cela ne lempêche pas davoir un avis bien précis sur la situation en métropole. 
__« Il y a dans ce débat, voulu par le Président de la République, des problématiques qui ne nous concernent pas. Je pense en particulier au pouvoir dachat et à la fiscalité. Lorsque lon habite une île française où, on ne paie pas dimpôt sur la fortune, pas dimpôt sur les sociétés, pas dimpôt sur le Revenu des personnes physique et pas de droits de succession, on sefforce de ne rien demander à lÉtat, de la fermer et de bosser », commence le Président de la Collectivité, interrogé sur sa vision de ce grand débat national qui doit orienter la colère des Gilets jaunes et leurs sympathisants vers une discussion ouverte et constructive. Bruno Magras ny croit pas trop. 

« Je suis assez sceptique quant au résultat final. Car en effet, on ne fait pas débattre des gens qui ne veulent pas débattre, de même que lon nintègre pas des gens qui ne veulent pas sintégrer. Ceux qui joueront le jeu ne seront pas ceux qui cassent et continueront de casser » 

Et de lister, selon lui, les causes de la souffrance exprimée par les Français dans la rue et sur les ronds-points, ces dernières semaines. « Quarante années de lâcheté et dhypocrisie des responsables politiques : Giscard avec le regroupement familial - Mitterand avec la retraite à 60 ans alors quil savait que la durée de vie augmentait  Jospin avec ses trente-cinq heures qui ont totalement désorganisé les trois fonctions publiques en particulier dans les hôpitaux ; et Chirac qui, après avoir été réélu en 2002 avec plus de 82 % des suffrages exprimés, a considéré que les trente-cinq heures étaient un acquis social et quil ne fallait pas y toucher ! » Et de poursuivre : « Vous avouerez que réclamer plus de services publics, vouloir travailler le moins possible, gagner le plus possible et payer moins dimpôts Il y a quelque part un problème. »

Bruno Magras, encarté au sein du parti Les Républicains, pour rappel, raconte avoir confié son désaccord profond avec les 35 heures au président Macron lors de sa venue à Saint-Barthélemy, le 30 septembre dernier. Avant que néclate la crise des Gilets jaunes, donc. « Je lui ai suggéré de fixer le Smic à 1.500  net par mois pour quarante heures de travail hebdomadaire. Je crois comprendre que les Français veulent accroître leur pouvoir dachat, je suppose quils ne devraient pas être hostiles à travailler un peu plus. »__Autre problématique phare du pays, toujours selon le président de la Collectivité, la dette et les dépenses publiques. Il énumère les mesures quil recommande dadopter pour « remettre la France sur les rails de la compétitivité mondiale : 
- Transférer aux Villes et aux Régions les compétences des Départements et supprimer ces derniers ;
- Supprimer tous les « machins » qui ne servent à rien, sinon à pondre des rapports que personnes ne lit, (CESE, CESER et autres agences inutiles) ;
- Diminuer le nombre de fonctionnaires partout où cest possible ;
- Rétablir lautorité des politiques sur la haute fonction publique ;
- Réduire le nombre de parlementaires : aux USA (300 millions dhabitants) il y a 435 élus au Congrès et 100 Sénateurs ;
- Réduire la durée dindemnisation du chômage et limiter le plafond de lindemnité à 1.500  pour une personne seule et ce quelque soit lemploi précédemment occupé ;
- Instituer la TVA sociale quavait imaginé Sarkozy pour compenser dune part la suppression de la taxe dhabitation et réduire dautre part, les charges des entreprises afin de faciliter la création demplois ;
- Sassurer que le produit de lISF non payé à lÉtat soit bien réinvesti dans les PME françaises ;
- Entreprendre le désendettement de lÉtat, ne serait-ce que par respect pour les générations futures ;
- En matière dimmigration, revenir à lassimilation et opter pour une immigration choisie comme au Canada ;
- Pour limiter le changement climatique, il faut développer les EPR afin de fermer les centrales qui consomment des énergies fossiles  Arrêter de construire des véhicules qui fonctionnent au diésel 
- Conditionner les aides financières aux pays sous développés, à une régulation démographique strictement contrôlée. »

Voilà, finalement, lapport du premier magistrat de lîle au grand débat national. « Des solutions il y en a. Ce qui manque cest le courage de ceux qui nous gouvernent », tacle-t-il en conclusion. 
__Comme quoi, si les problématiques de Saint-Barth restent éloignées de celles de la métropole et de certains territoires ultramarins, chacun peut donner et défendre son opinion sur le sujet.__La Collectivité na pas prévu douvrir de cahier de doléances, mais le gouvernement encourage tous ceux qui le souhaitent à organiser des débats au niveau local, et pousse les élus locaux à le faire eux-mêmes et/ou encourager ceux qui en prendraient linitiative. 
__JSB 1311
_

----------


## stbartshopper

Remembering that France did give aid to after Irma, France’s past decisions- right or wrong belong to France and St. Barth’s to St. Barth. St. Barth Strong!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

je suis plutôt d'accord sur beaucoup de ses commentaires.....

----------


## cec1

Very interesting to read the President's views . . . and sensible.

----------

